# Adivce Please - New Training Routine



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello all,

Hope everyone had a good xmas.

Been looking through my training journal from the past year and have noticed that there are many sessions being missed, mostly legs or back due to work and also DOMS in the hams making deads pretty near impossible. I have been on a 4 day split for most of the past year, mon/tue/thurs/fri as follows.

Chest/Tris

Back/Bis

Shoulders

Legs

Thinking that a 3 day split may be better for me now as I can hit this more consistently. Can anyone advise on a good split. I know there is the push/pull/legs routine, I worry delts may lag though if done after chest?

Also I am looking to include some cardio as I do zero at the moment but again only looking to be in the gym 3 days a week. Any advice?

Nutrition will be 3000 cals per day at a 50:30:20 split of Carbsrot:fat. Currently supplements are whey, creatine, BCAA and build and recover.

I am natural and weigh a MASSIVE 75-76kg :lol: (photos on here somewhere).

Aiming to put on lean mass, as is everyone else on the planet!

Think thats everything!! :thumb


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Push pull legs is a great routine, I would use it myself but a 4 day split allows me to get away from the wife for an extra couple of hours.

Delts are used when benching a little anyway, throw in a military press after and you have the main compounds for growth, then just chuck a few isolations in to hit te area you want that week...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

P/P/L does seem to be favoured by the majority BUT I feel exactly the same in that shoulders are absolutely battered from doing chest, or vice versa.

I'm currently running back/shoulders, chest/abs, legs/arms and really enjoy it. I'm considering switching shoulders and arms round for no other reason than I have a bit more time available on legs day (Sat morning whilst daughter is at dancing) but do worry about undertaking anything big after a heavy leg session.


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Dorsey, I don't think I could face anything extra on leg day...I've seen me having to leave after squats and leg press feeling sick as a dog! Leaves me little choice I guess.

Also any ideas when to incorporate cardio?

Was thinking finish weights, take BCAA then do half hour HIIT and then B&R? Could be completely wrong as cardio is something I've very rarely done


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Do your cardio on non-training days.cough Work the legs till u puck cough. The whole body will grow.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Can never see how people can train another bodypart with legs, you're obviously not training them hard enough!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Can never see how people can train another bodypart with legs, you're obviously not training them hard enough!


That's exactly what's putting me off doing shoulders on leg day. A quick arms blast afterwards I can handle but I think shoulders would be too much.


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone else got any ideas for the addition of cardio?

Thinking of going push/pull/legs doing rear delts on pull day and alternating between starting with bench press/military press on push day.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Currently I'm warming up with 15 mins cardio before weights and then 2 x 15 mins cardio after each workout

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi ronnie.

Is that HIIT cardio or steady state after workouts?

Also do you take any supplementation between weights and cardio? Don't want the cortisol kicking in and screwing everything up.lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

45 mins HIT would be way too much

If you want to do HIT, I'd stick to 20 mins tops

It is good to change up your cardio a few times a week though

And yes, I finish weights, neck a shake & banana before doing my cardio

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Hougenie (Oct 5, 2012)

So is the general consensus hit the weights, have a pwo shake and then do cardio?

planning on doing cardio on training days?


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

If you have to do cardio after weights then that sounds good.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

If you can split weights and cardio sessions than do

But if not then try to get a shake in between when doing cardio straight after weights

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can I just why the shake in the middle of the 2? If I did that I'm sure i'd end up being sick


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe have your shake after weights and cardio. Then just sip on some eaa mix while training.


----------

